

Any cool startups hiring? - jkaykin

Hey! I am young, ambitious, crazy, and I have had experience working for a few startups doing marketing, sales and some product management. I can also code front-end and design as well but I enjoy doing more of the business/marketing side of things.<p>I consider myself an out of the box thinker and love talking to people. I am 18 but don't let my age scare you, it just means I am more optimistic and move and think quicker.<p>My email address is in my profile.<p>Thanks for reading!
======
nopassrecover
If you haven't already you should check out the Who's Hiring threads (latest:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463689>).

Also check out AngelList (<https://angel.co/>) and HN Jobs
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>).

Finally, having a link to a blog / personal page / LinkedIn never hurts
either.

P.S. Email addresses are private in profiles, you'll need to add it to your
"About" section.

------
keiferski
Stick around for another ~week or so (Oct 1) and you'll see the monthly Who's
Hiring thread.

